# Nuther Akon cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

*Nuther Akorn cook*

I fired up the Akorn again this weekend. I cook chicken, ribs, corn on the cob, cedar planked some salmon and did some shrimp. Cooked all day on the thing with one load of charcoal. That was nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dude, I almost eat the computer screen when I see your threads...


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Those are great looking ribs.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about picking up an Akorn. Do you 1st boil or broil your ribs before putting them on the grill? Also how long do you have them on? Man my mouth is watering after seeing those pics! Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All looks good! Spring time is upon us, I reckon some BGE posts will be up and comming!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Smarty said:


> I'm thinking about picking up an Akorn. Do you 1st boil or broil your ribs before putting them on the grill? Also how long do you have them on? Man my mouth is watering after seeing those pics! Looks good :thumbsup:


NEVER BOIL RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a sin! 

No I never boil ribs. I strip the membrane from the back side and then slather the entire rack with plain yellow mustard. I then coat with rub. I use the rub that the Neelys use. Google Neely Rub Recipe. I also like to rub mine with crushed peppercorns in addition to the Neely Rub.It is very simple. I cook the ribs on my smokers at 250* with plenty of smoke for 3 hours then I wrap in foil with apple juice and put back in the smoker for 2 hours or until the temp between the bone is at 190*. I take them out then and put back in the smoke for 30-60 minutes. If you sauce, this is when I sauce. This is what I do for spare ribs, I hardly ever cook baby backs.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> NEVER BOIL RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a sin!
> 
> No I never boil ribs. I strip the membrane from the back side and then slather the entire rack with plain yellow mustard. I then coat with rub. I use the rub that the Neelys use. Google Neely Rub Recipe. I also like to rub mine with crushed peppercorns in addition to the Neely Rub.It is very simple. I cook the ribs on my smokers at 250* with plenty of smoke for 3 hours then I wrap in foil with apple juice and put back in the smoker for 2 hours or until the temp between the bone is at 190*. I take them out then and put back in the smoke for 30-60 minutes. If you sauce, this is when I sauce. This is what I do for spare ribs, I hardly ever cook baby backs.


3-2-1 works everytime!!! Looks good!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Mighty fine lookin grub there!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tasty tasty.....Mmmmmmm


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

LOOKS DARN GOOD, did you make yourself sick eating all that GOOD LOOKING FOOD:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> NEVER BOIL RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a sin!
> 
> No I never boil ribs. I strip the membrane from the back side and then slather the entire rack with plain yellow mustard. I then coat with rub. I use the rub that the Neelys use. Google Neely Rub Recipe. I also like to rub mine with crushed peppercorns in addition to the Neely Rub.It is very simple. I cook the ribs on my smokers at 250* with plenty of smoke for 3 hours then I wrap in foil with apple juice and put back in the smoker for 2 hours or until the temp between the bone is at 190*. I take them out then and put back in the smoke for 30-60 minutes. If you sauce, this is when I sauce. This is what I do for spare ribs, I hardly ever cook baby backs.


 Thank you sir! Almost bought the same Akorn today but ran out of time waiting on the salesperson that was being overloaded with questions from someone that probably wasn't even buying. Will go back another time. But I did order some of that Badia seasoning from Amazon to try on some chicken because that looked awesome as well :thumbsup: 
I think I gained 10lbs just looking at those pics!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Thank you sir! Almost bought the same Akorn today but ran out of time waiting on the salesperson that was being overloaded with questions from someone that probably wasn't even buying. Will go back another time. But I did order some of that Badia seasoning from Amazon to try on some chicken because that looked awesome as well :thumbsup:
> I think I gained 10lbs just looking at those pics!


You are welcome. 
When you buy your Akorn, go ahead and get a 22.5" Weber grate and a pizza stone. It is much less expensive that ordering the heat difuser from CharGriller. Just set the Weber grate on the brakets below the cast iron top grate and place the pizza stone on the weber grate centered. This allows you to cook indirect, the way you want to cook/smoke most of the time anyway. If you want direct or high temp cooking, just remove the grate and stone before you start.


----------

